# Advice on Bezzera BZ02 Setup



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Bezzera BZ02 that I converted from Espressopot to ground coffee. When I say "converted", I changed the group head fittings and portafilter to work with a standard basket rather than the Espressopots but made no other adjustments.

Now, I find that pulling a double shot through an 18g VST basket takes only around 15sec on average, often around 12sec and never more than 20sec. If I grind finer / tamp harder then the pressure just forces water past the group head gasket rather than through the coffee.

So, here is the question. Since the machine was originally setup for Espressopots is it possible that the brew pressure is set a bit higher than would be ideal for use with a standard portafilter and ground coffee? It's a HX machine, if that makes any difference.

If the answer is yes or maybe, then the follow-on question would be "is it a really simple DIY job to adjust these machines and/or are there any engineers who could do the job, preferably in the East Midlands / South Yorkshire area?"


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I think older bezzera machines OPV valves were set to 15bar, which might be the case if it was made for pods. See if you can find a parts diagram to see if the OPV valve is adjustable. If so if you get the hood off will only take a few seconds to adjust


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you glevum. It's a 2007 model, so I guess it's worth me investing in a portafilter with a pressure gauge to check - something that can measure the pressure in the portafilter under ideal flow conditions, and adjust the OPV to around 9 bar? Is that right?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Just to update this thread ... with help from johnyenglish, the static pressure in the portafilter measured around 10.5 bar, which felt about right.

However, having got a few tips at the Meet the Members day down at Bella Barista, I am now grinding finer and tamping much lighter and getting a much better shot.

So, many thanks to everyone for the tips and advice, especially to johnyenglish.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would also check your brew head gasket for damage or possibly hardening.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just fit a new group seal & shower plate - only a few squid.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep, I replaced the group head basket when we checked the pressure and so maybe that was a factor too. It still leaks a little if I have a bad day and overfill the basket with a superfine grind and tamp so hard that I break into a sweat, but I am generally getting the whole weight/grind/tamp balance just about right now.

Thanks for all the tips and advice guys. It really is quite an art, which makes it all the more satisfying when it all comes together to make a great shot.

Cheers


----------

